# Vend apple IIe



## masta (27 Août 2003)

Un repreneur pour mon vieux apple IIE en parfait etat de marche (avec dos et jeux!) ???
600 Euros.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2003)

Pour ça, il y a les petites annonces de Tribumac, ça a été dit assez souvent.

Et puis je connais pas la valeur d'un Apple IIe, mais c'est pas un peu cher ?


----------



## Lordwizard (28 Août 2003)

Si !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'autant que ce n'est tout de même pas une rareté...


----------



## ficelle (28 Août 2003)

masta a dit:
			
		

> 600 Euros.














et pourquoi pas un T07 à 1000 !?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en postant directement dan les petites annonces, tu eviteras ce genre de commentaire


----------



## mfay (28 Août 2003)

Le dernier Apple IIc que j'avais acheté, en broquante, je l'avais payé 15 euros


----------



## kamkil (29 Août 2003)

T'es complétement taré!!!

600 euros la vache!!!

Un mec en proposait pour pas 50 euros la dernière fois et pis les jeux originaux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autant télécharger un émulateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un lombard à 500 c'est mieux


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (29 Août 2003)

On peut encore s'enrichir en vendant des Apple II ?


----------



## krigepouh (2 Septembre 2003)

600 euros !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'ai acheté le mien pour 40 euros, mon Apple //c 20 euros (sans alim certes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), je te conseille de revoir ton prix un petit peu à la baisse...


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (2 Septembre 2003)

J'ai en trop un kit Apple IIe pour LC. Je dois pouvoir vendre ça 500 euros dans ce cas ...


----------



## molgow (3 Septembre 2003)

C'est 600 euros vieux ou nouveaux... ?


----------

